# Fresh Pie...d.



## Sarin (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't show off this girl enough! She is a 2010 Pied and is sitting around 800 grams. Pictures don't do her justice, the flash browned her out some.

Can't wait to breed this beauty!


































Enjoy!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW, she is so cool!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Mar 6, 2012)

brb moving to canada


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope you don't mind me asking, but I've always wondered this. How much does a pied like that cost over there?


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 6, 2012)

That's fantastic...........i want one


----------



## Sarin (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. She's definitely one of my favorites. I plan on adding a second female to the collection this year.



RSPcrazy said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking, but I've always wondered this. How much does a pied like that cost over there?



I don't mind. I paid $1500 for her in 2010.


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2012)

If I could own any exotic a pied ball would be it.....they are fantastic and that is a cracker!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope i can find one like that over here in the near future .... hypothetically of course...


----------

